# Images Changing



## jwajwa (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi

This is a mystery to me and would be grateful for any insight. I work on my images in Lightroom and then in Photoshop and get everything looking just right. I save the image into the folder on my desktop either as a jpeg or a tiff (both at the highest quality setting). When I view through my folder (using Windows Photo Viewer) the image becomes much more grainy - often spoiling the images! It seems to stem from my sharpening - in the Windows Photo Viewer they become blotchy and over-sharpened whereas in Photoshop they looked spot on. I am viewing the images on the same screen at almost an identical size. Any ideas? Thanks,

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 29, 2012)

It's probably down to Windows Photo Viewer's resizing.  If they look good in Photoshop, that's probably the priority.  If you need to view in WPV, try exporting at something closer to screen resolution and see how they look.


----------



## jwajwa (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for this Victoria. Bit of a relief you say that except I expect often clients will view in WPV and having the same negative experience. How do I export at "something closer to screen resolution?" Thanks...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 30, 2012)

Are you resizing the files when you export them?  When I say 'closer to screen resolution', I'm suggesting selecting something like 1600px long edge, or perhaps less.


----------

